# My first Photojournalism type event



## orb9220 (Feb 5, 2011)

Haven't done people much. But thought to give it a Try. 
So any of you street & photojournalist here would like to give feedback and/or critique.

Suggestions,Tricks and tips to get better at it. As all I had at the time is my slow'ish 55-200vr.




2011 Egypt Revolution Protest Rally Pioneer Square 01 of 21 by orb9220, on Flickr




2011 Egypt Revolution Protest Rally Pioneer Square 02 of 21 by orb9220, on Flickr




2011 Egypt Revolution Protest Rally Pioneer Square 03 of 21 by orb9220, on Flickr




2011 Egypt Revolution Protest Rally Pioneer Square 04 of 21 by orb9220, on Flickr

See Full 21 Image Set.

And should have had my Tamron 17-50 f2.8 with me in my pocket like I usually do. But thanks for any feedback including honest critique to help me do better next time.

Thanks for looking!
.


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Feb 5, 2011)

good
keep at it.  try to capture strong actions and emotions.


----------



## Flower Child (Feb 6, 2011)

Your shots are good, you're subjects are very interesting and I always feel that is the most important part. So great job on that. And great job taking the initiative to get out there and mix it up! Takes guts. One thing you could try to give your shots more impact would be to experiment with more dramatic angles. At a line of protestors you might try getting to the side of them and shooting pretty low to the ground (looking up at them). Something Like this. Do some more close ups, and concentrate on the emotional expressions. I liked your shots you did from a higher angle showing the capacity of the protest, but some lacked a focal point. 

Overall, your shots were great, especially for your first go at something like this, and got the point across. Good job.


----------



## orb9220 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions. As have a block when it comes to street candid or events. As kind of feel like intruding. With events not so much as it desired and photographers are expected.

And yep there were a few times I was wishing for my Tammy 17-50 for some closer and wide for dramatic effect. Especially motion with all the hands & shouting,emotions going on. The 55-200vr was nice for isolate subjects and was scanning crowds watching for reactions and emotion. And the bad part for me was I wasn't listening. There is a need to listen also as what is being said as gives hints at the tempo and coming reactions.
.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 9, 2011)

The first picture is of a piece of paper with other pictures on....


----------



## LINYBIMMER (Mar 5, 2011)

And your point is?


----------



## petereoin (Mar 6, 2011)

posted in error


----------

